# change the lug pattern on cruze



## esr04d (Sep 14, 2015)

Ok I'm new here but I looked an didn't find nothing on changing the suspension on the cruze to get a better lug pattern I have a 12 cruze eco I know already I could put the diesel cruze suspension on mine to make it 5x115 but that's not really that much better there's gotta b at least 3 other gm cars that share the same platform as the cruze that we could use to change r suspension an also there's gotta b some car out there that has a hub that is a diff lug that will fit on the cruze does anyone else have any ideas??? Cause I really don't want adapters cause then I can't get the offset I want an I don't wanna spend the money for an ugly set of 5x105 rims that I will never b able to sell or use on anything else so let's put or heads together an figure out the cheapest best way to do this.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Sounds like a call to action. Let's see if anyone responds.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Cheapest and best way is to redrill to 5x105. From the ones that do fit they all have 5x105 or 5x115 or B produce a new hub that has a 5x114.3 bolt spacing you'll need a limited run of about 100units.

i don't see why you can't use adapters and have the offset you want a lot of guys do already


----------



## esr04d (Sep 14, 2015)

Cause u can't get the off set u want with adapters an the eco comes with drums n back anyway so why not switch it to disc while your there


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

esr04d said:


> Cause u can't get the off set u want with adapters an the eco comes with drums n back anyway so why not switch it to disc while your there


what offset are you going with? Adapters can me be made to any spec needed to meet offset specs. It's been done for years


----------

